# West/North Twin Cities Metro MN



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't "officially" posted these positions yet, but as of right now, I'm going to be looking for a plow operator/shoveler and a sidewalk crew member for the coming winter season. If you or anyone you know of is looking for this type of work, please PM me.

The plow operator will be working solo in our truck on a route consisting primarily of single and multi-family residential as well as a couple of small commercial properties, using our truck (no subs needed at this time). A fair amount of "jumping out to shovel the walks" is also involved. 

The sidewalk crew member will be working with our sidewalk foreman, riding with him, so they only need to be able to meet the foreman in Golden Valley or Maple Grove.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Positions are posted on our website and on CL. :waving:

http://wizardsnow.com/employment.htm


----------

